# Graco Finish Pro 9.5



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

HAS ANYBODY USED THE NEW GRACO FINISH PRO 9.5 ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wHat IS tHaT??


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

*IS THE NEW HVLP FROM GRACO ?*


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah. Sorry can't say I have, I thought you were talking about a paint program at first..


----------



## clay0013 (Sep 19, 2010)

going to use mine for the first time this week, let you know how it goes


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you get the remote cup ?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought someone just posted few weeks back about the Graco HVLP 9.x? he got recently.


----------

